# Considering the purchase of the M&M Pro 5 in (non core)



## Rob224 (Nov 13, 2013)

Stopped at the local range and rented the M&P 5 in Pro Series (non Core) and I was impressed with it except for one thing. The shells were ejecting straight back most of the time, hitting my face, head or right shoulder. I have the 9mm Shield and do not have the issue. Wondering if anyone has experienced this and if so what did you do to resolve it. I would hope if I purchase a new one I may not even have that issue but it does bring up a concern prior to purchase.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

An experienced gunsmith can change the angle of the pistol's extractor hook, and maybe also the shape of its ejector, enough to end the problem.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What is an M&P 5 Pro Series? I have five M&P's and have not heard of that particular model.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

He posted "M&M Pro 5."
I believe that's a kind of chocolate.

Regular M&Ms don't melt in your hand.
The Pro 5 version won't melt at all, anywhere.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> He posted "M&M Pro 5."
> I believe that's a kind of chocolate.
> 
> Regular M&Ms don't melt in your hand.
> The Pro 5 version won't melt at all, anywhere.


You're right, I missed that in the title. I have a neat little story about M&M's.

Back in the mid 90's, I was working for a company on a project involving the Red Cross blood collection. We build software to enter and track the nation's blood supply, via the Red Cross. There was a contractor on the project who decided to go to a movie one evening. So as he and his wife were checking out the concession stand, he picked up a bag of M&Ms. In the theater, he opened the bag and would pour out a few in his hand, look at the colors he had, then pop them in his mouth. One of the M&Ms was grey. He picked it up and looked at it then that one also went in his mouth. He mentioned this to his wife and she about had a heart attack. She wanted him to vomit it up right away.

Seems M&M was running a promotional program and if you got the "odd" color M&M, you won one million dollars. He effectively ate a million dollars with that grey M&M.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

That would be grounds for divorce right there on the spot! :smt075


----------

